# Facebook Page Change



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Business pages will change March 30 to the new look. 
Here is a good overview of the changes.



> Milestones present an important and dramatic opportunity to educate the public, humanize the brand and remove a perception of corporate anonymity. Our analyses of Page engagement have continually shown that brands posting content that depicts behind-the-scenes activities, exclusive updates or promotions encourages user interactions and promotes higher engagement rates. Using interesting milestones to craft the story of the brand over time (and updating the Timeline with new milestones as they happen) can help to stimulate conversations around major achievements.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I really dislike the timeline. Bummer they are forcing it on us.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can sorta see how this will greatly impact the corporates, but what does this mean for us little guys?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I was looking at the new design yesterday. Looks like they removed the ability to make your page graphically rich? It looks terrible. After watching and guaging the effort that needs to be put in versus the return, other than a little SEO, it doesn't seem worthwhile. Someone would have to convince me that anyone in the world cares about the updates of a painting/pressure washing company. A newsletter directly sent to customers is a more worthy endeavor, imo.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to bypass the "timeline" aspect, you can actually pin a post to the top of the feed, by clicking on the post options once its submitted.

Not really a solution, but helps a bit.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

If you're serious about using facebook for advertising, you may want to search online for a new timeline template. You can almost make your fb page into your company website (almost). Some you can download for free, others you have to purchase. Just google "facebook timeline template" for some examples.
Here's a link from templatemonster: http://blog.templatemonster.com/2012/03/08/new-facebook-templates/


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

I still don't see the point in having a business facebook page vs. a regular website. People use Facebook to talk with other people. They use google to find businesses. I think it's just another business fad.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Facebook*

Mosby, you use Facebook to drive traffic to your site. One "like" or share on a post can bring in hundreds of views to your Facebook page if the person that shared it has a large friends list. My strategy with Facebook has always been to get posts up that generate likes or shares and then drive them to an offer page on my site. 




Seattle Home Remodeling


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

We have multiple admins posting; so the log-on, log-off thing has been a bit of learn.

I expect another roll out of features. It is frustrating not understanding how content will be displayed.


----------

